# Raw fed dog suddenly vomiting and loose stools??



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been feeding my 7-year old dachshund raw for almost 4 years now. We've been through several iterations of the raw diet but currently due to time constraints and travel, I am doing a combination of Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw and Darwin's Pet pre-made raw. 

My dog has a slight allergy to beef so our holistic vet recommended we feed only duck and/or turkey. I rotate between duck, turkey and rabbit. We've NEVER had a problem with either of the food. My dog has a sensitive tummy and will vomit bile following a feeding of raw poultry bones and/or ribs. 

He was recently away at his grandparent's house where they feed Stella & Chewy's (S&C) beef. I forgot to mention that he was allergic to beef, so they gave fed him that for about three days. I mean, he's not terribly allergic, just slightly. Also, for some strange reason, even though Dieter's grandparents' dogs are on S&C, they eat their own poop!

After returning from his grandparents' home, Dieter returned to his regularly scheduled feeding of Darwin's Pet. That's when he started regurgitating his meals about an hour after feeding. I put him on a rice/cooked chicken breast diet for a few days and he didn't throw up at all. Then I mixed in the Darwin's stuff slowly and he was fine. However, when he went back to a full meal of Darwin's the regurgitation came back and just yesterday he had loose stools. 

I brought him to the emergency vet, but they didn't think it was an obstruction or anything since he doesn't usually chew. 

I don't understand what's going on. Does anyone have any suggestion as to what is going on? I'm bringing him in to the holistic vet this week but I just wanted to figure out what the heck is going on. Thanks.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If the vet didn't run a stool for parasites, I would ask for that. Also, our vet knows we feed raw and if indicated, I'm ok that they want to test a stool for salmonella or other bacteria that can be more common in raw meat. Maybe the Darwins bag of food you're working from has somehow become contaminated. I might think about disposing of it and starting a fresh bag to see if that solves the problem, especially if nothing turns up on a stool sample for parasites.


----------

